
Tests from Traces: Automated Unit Test Extraction [pdf] - lootsauce
http://janvitek.org/pubs/issta18.pdf
======
lootsauce
I posted this because I hate writing tests and I think this kind of work could
potentially save humanity billions of dollars a year and many human lifetimes
worth of drudgery.

I have been looking into doing something like this for JavaScript / Node using
[https://opentracing.io/](https://opentracing.io/)

